# Yahoo Directory Fee



## DickTees.net (Apr 5, 2005)

I am considering bending over and taking it from Yahoo for a directory listing. Can anyone either support or condemn this notion?


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

I have sites in there already but I didn't pay for them. I bought a domain name that was already listed  I can't say I get much traffic from the directory itself so I haven't listed my other sites there. There is the argument that it will boost your ranking in Google/Yahoo if you are listed there though. 

Personally I would spend the time and money building content, optimising, and getting more pages indexed by Google and Yahoo, before spending money to submit to Y! Directory.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I have a few sites in the Yahoo!Directory, most of them were submitted before they started charging. 

A couple of them I submitted after they started charging.

I do think it can benefit a site by being in the Yahoo! directory. I don't think it needs to be the first thing in your advertising budget, but it can help your search engine efforts if you have the money for it. It's definitely not as much of a *must have* as it was say 5 years ago.

I still get a good number of visitors that come from browing the directory listings, and I think it has helped my position in related Yahoo searches.


----------



## DMonkey (Apr 9, 2005)

Just a side note, I got one of Yahoo-geocities website about six months ago, there was an option to list your site in their directory, not sure it is the same one as it lists their sites only, didn't see any results from that and I've since deleted the website. But I'd had an idea to do some side advertising from it. They have a stationary ad sidebar now that I found rather awkward, their drop-down and release ad banner was much easier to work around when designing a site.

Marie


----------



## DMonkey (Apr 9, 2005)

Update, I just discoveded that I am in the main yahoo directory, no idea how I got there but I got a couple of hits from there within tha last few days. Looks like when you have one of their yahoo-geocities webpages and list in that directory it gets picked up through their main directory. You could always try that, it's free. 

Marie


----------



## DickTees.net (Apr 5, 2005)

That's a bit like hooking up your tv and realizing you have free cable.


----------



## DMonkey (Apr 9, 2005)

Yup! Thing is I deleted the original yahoo-geocities site and it got my main site from the re-route link...uh, possibly, or it spidered through the yahoo-geocities site, through the link back to my main site...any how it got there!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Update, I just discoveded that I am in the main yahoo directory, no idea how I got there


Marie, are you talking about the actual Yahoo directory or just the search results when you search at Yahoo.com?

One is a spidered search result (free) and one is a manual directory listing within a specific category at Yahoo (once free, but now paid only).


----------



## DMonkey (Apr 9, 2005)

Oops, I went back and looked it is the search and not the directory sorry about that.


----------

